# Everglades backcountry report, 29 November



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome report Bob! Sawfish are so cool! Hope you had a terrific Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I love seeing pics of sawfish!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw a cable show with Jeremy Wade Monster fish He was trying to catch his first Sawfish in Australia it took the hole show to catch one with a lot of talk about how dangerous they are. But I have seen them here also in shallow water


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob old friend. That was an amazing day, no question about it. I don't think most people have an idea of the likelyhood of that NEVER happening to them. Folks, Bob is probably one of the most hard working and dedicated guides I know. He does what he says, no more no less. 
As an aside. I have a 33" x 9" Largetooth Sawfish bill in my possesion that was caught by someone a long, long time ago. Would like to know the approximate size fish that came from. Trying to figure out how I want to mount that too.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice! 
Can't believe you let the cobe go.. lol


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Item number one.... many of my anglers are staying in a motel when they fish with me so the release was a natural.... Every day I ask my anglers "Are we catching and releasing or are we bringing home a few". The anglers make the decision, not me....


Bill, if you have a sawfish bill you might want to dispose of it... Now that they're on the endangered species list you can't even have a relic in your possession (more than one waterman has gotten serious hassle over having a turtle shell or other trophy from years and years ago....).


----------

